# Mahler's 2nd (finale) - theme question/origin



## Kasper (Nov 12, 2011)

One of my friends recently started humming what she called the 'horror film theme'. I don't think I've any heard any horror film actually using it, but I've recognized it now as a part of Mahler's 2nd symphony, namely what (I think) is the 'march of the dead' theme in the finale.
The part can be heard here around 1:40 (after the drumroll):





My question is, am I confusing this theme with something similar (perhaps something influenced by it), does it appear in any variations anywhere, or is it based on anything previously written?

Anything that could spread some light on this little mystery of mine would be appreciated.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Now that you've pointed it out, it does sound very familiar.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

sounds like a portion of Mahler's Second Symphony.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

It's very similar to a moment in the first movement of Beethoven's final piano sonata. I'll see if I can find it, brb.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

From about 2:00-2:30. The low trill is like the tympani, and then you hear the trombone motive (well, almost).

I wouldn't be at all surprised if Mahler was consciously influenced by this sonata.


----------



## Kasper (Nov 12, 2011)

I see (or hear) what you mean with Beethoven's Piano Sonata No.32, 1st movement. Indeed similar (the last note a bit higher, though?).

And incidentally, what a great performance!

I found one of the themes preceding this 'march of the dead' from Mahler's finale similar to Tchaikovsky's 6th symphony, 3rd movement (its main theme).


----------



## Kasper (Nov 12, 2011)

New thoughts on the issue! Disney's Silly Symphonies - The Skeleton Dance (1929)
Watch and listen to 



 - particularly near 1:50 where something similar starts to build up.

I thought this Silly Symphony was based on Saint-Saens "Danse Macabre", but I might be confusing it with something else.


----------

